# S7 an Interbus



## thommymalta (30 Juni 2005)

*Hallo NG!*

Gibt es eine _günstige_ Möglichkeit eine S7 an den Interbus zu koppeln? Konnte im Katalog von Siemens leider nichts finden.

Fragend,
Thommy


----------



## sps-concept (30 Juni 2005)

*Interbus*

Hallo,

da nimmste eine S7/300 DSC-T von Phoenix-Contact. Kostet aber auch bissel was. Bei der Einbindung kann ich dir behilflich sein. Kannst auch mal auf meine Seite schaun.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2005)

*Bus*

was heisst denn bissel was? Und wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Heinz (28 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
das geht ähnlich wie Profibus.

Du braucht nur die Standbausteine wie in der Anleitung und im Muster beschrieben einbinden, den Interbus konfigurieren bzw. auslesen, Adressen vergeben und auf der Karte speichern.


----------



## sps-concept (28 Juli 2005)

*IBS*

und dann gibts die verschiedenen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. Asynchron mit Konfigurationsimpuls usw... Und eben die Sachen wie man die Baugruppe einbindet. S7/300 oder 400. Als S5-Adapter oder als FM..

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Heinz (29 Juli 2005)

Hallo Andre,
genauso ist es.


----------

